
Emacs 25.2 released - amiralul
https://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/emacs.html
======
thomasdziedzic
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14169797](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14169797)

~~~
sunilkumarc
I wonder how HN allowed posting a duplicate article!

~~~
Jtsummers
When articles don't get much traction, dupes seem to be permitted by the
algorithms. One post had a comment and another had 13, so it makes sense to
let it through. I don't know the actual implementation, but this is what I've
observed.

------
lindbergh
For those on MacOS, I suggest this port of emacs :
[https://bitbucket.org/mituharu/emacs-
mac/](https://bitbucket.org/mituharu/emacs-mac/)

It's basically the same as the distribution from
[http://emacsformacosx.com](http://emacsformacosx.com), but it supports
various enhancements made for mac, eg. resize text size with trackpad, smooth
buffer scrolling and SVG support, which is quite convenient when used with the
jupyter notebook interface and producing plots. See for instance :
[http://imgur.com/gallery/vEI2z](http://imgur.com/gallery/vEI2z).

~~~
stinkytaco
For compatibility with various emacs add-ons and hooks (like org-capture), I
find the one that comes with Homebrew to be the best.

~~~
dangom
Exactly. brew install emacs --with-imagemagick@6 --with-dbus --with-mailutils
--with-gnutls --with-cocoa --with-ctags --with-librsvg --with-modules --devel

~~~
krakensden
Do people use dbus on macOS/OS X? How does Emacs integrate with it?

~~~
dangom
I don't know. Probably not. The reason I install with dbus support is to avoid
having packages that rely on it not working, should a package ever rely on it
(maybe mu4e notifications? idk). Take imagemagick, for example, you can still
display images with Emacs without it, but you can't resize them.

------
nxrabl
Since the link posted leads to the Emacs home page, the changes made are here:
[https://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/news/NEWS.25.2](https://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/news/NEWS.25.2)

------
cryptarch
Is there a gentle way of picking up Emacs?

I've been trying Spacemacs with Evil mode on (I'm a regular Vim user), and I
can kind of manage to use it for day-to-day editing and running Make, but it
feels like I'm about to be eaten by snakes because I now have to deal with
three additional meta key-combos (alt-x, C-c and space-m) in addition to the
one I had for i3 (now banished from alt to Win) and I also have to learn
escape codes to use my terminal and use them a lot to Vim on remote hosts over
SSH.

~~~
AlexCoventry
I suggest working with just evil mode for a bit, or going all the way with
vanilla emacs. Spacemacs is great, but overwhelming. Also, spacemacs should
not be used in sensitive contexts, because it is a massive security hole: it
brings in a vast number of melpa packages, the git repositories for any one of
which could be compromised. And whenever spacemacs updates, it updates all
those packages for you, and melpa updates a package on any new commit to the
source git repository.

~~~
alphapapa
Yep, that's true. They're planning to essentially fork MELPA and have their
own "stable" repo of packages Spacemacs uses. I wish them luck on that,
because the security issue is a concern.

~~~
AlexCoventry
That's interesting. Can you point me to where that's discussed?

~~~
alphapapa
IIRC I saw it in the Spacemacs release notes.

------
nagvx
Has there been any update to the status of GuileEmacs? I have read that it
aims to be "the future of Emacs", but I rarely see mention of Guile from the
Emacs community.

~~~
grey-sunshine
Guile community probably wants guileemacs to be the future, but I think it
would be only natural for emacs community to think otherwise.

~~~
pmoriarty
I'm part of the emacs community, and not part of the Guile community (though I
am a fan of Scheme, just not Guile in particular, Chicken Scheme is more my
speed) and I think a Guile-based emacs would be a huge step forward, and can't
wait for it to Guile to be fully integrated and all the outstanding issues to
be ironed out.

I really can't understand the objections from some people in Emacs land,
except for those that would prefer a Common Lisp-based Emacs, but that's not
what we've got. We've got Guile, and while that might not be as great as
Common Lisp (in their eyes, not mine, for me Scheme is preferable), it's still
a lot better than elisp. Rejecting Guile and sticking with elisp just makes no
sense to me at all.

Keep in mind that having emacs be based on Guile does _not_ mean that all the
elisp emacs packages have to be jettisoned. They will still run as elisp under
Guile, and you can continue writing scripts in elisp and have them continue to
run under a Guile-based emacs.

------
gkya
This is (mostly) a bugfix release. Emacs 26 will have some major goodies,
threads being one.

~~~
cubano
It seems amazing to me that EMACS is just now getting ready to implement
multi-threading.

Isn't that so 1990's?

Please I mean no disrespect...I was first exposed to EMACS in the late 80's if
I remember correctly and have followed it's growth over the many years since,
but I can't help but feel that introducing non-blocking threading is something
that should have happened long ago.

~~~
rdtsc
I never noticed that it didn't have threads and I've been using it for 10+
years. That might explain why they didn't bother adding them - it works
reasonably well as is

~~~
sa46
I notice a couple times a day. Any large mode will usually cause noticeable
jankiness. My usual suspects are js2-mode, email modes like gnus, and
evaluating org-src blocks.

There's hacks for some of these, but having threads natively will be really
nice.

~~~
untoreh
the main need for threads is a non blocking ui...another example of a very
extensible software with a ui that locks at any step because of how extensible
it is, is kodi :p

------
orschiro
Emacs and VIM are probably those two software pieces that to me look like from
another era that I have not lived through and thus cannot get my head around.

~~~
systems
try orgmode, way better than anything else

------
microcolonel
As an Emacs user, I still don't get why they have the menu bar and tool bar,
they have always been harder to use than the other methods of interaction, and
most people don't discover much through them anyway since the menu bar is so
cluttered.

Nonetheless, very happy with it once I put in my relatively small config.

~~~
jaccarmac
When I first started using Emacs I found the menu bar useful for discovering
features I had no idea existed. I quickly became fluent with the keyboard UI
and can use that to explore the editor now, but it taught me not to
underestimate menus. They might not be particularly useful, but they helped me
find a few hidden gems.

~~~
metaobject
The first thing I put in a new config is to turn off menu-bar-mode, scroll-
bar-mode, and tool-bar-mode. I find they take up too much screen real estate.

~~~
jaccarmac
Don't get me wrong, I do exactly the same thing. I'm just against removing
them wholesale since I think they are valuable aids to a user who doesn't know
about creating a config at all yet.

------
adtac
Wow, the Emacs website is really pretty. But I like vim's one too - I feel
they symbolize the internal ideals: vim being lean and small with just the
essentials (at just 230 kB) while Emacs is more fully loaded (930 kB).

~~~
gkya
Well rather vim wants to be a text text editor while Emacs a computing
environment with text editing as the central thing/main interface.

~~~
jaccarmac
Indeed. I'm constantly tempted to try switching to a lighter, more editing-
centric editor, but the kitchen sink is just too useful. Finally got around to
trying EXWM this morning and was amused by the fact that I can run Steam in an
Emacs buffer :D.

~~~
iambvk
I am using EXWM everyday for more than a year. It has hugely improved my Emacs
workflows and productivity. I would put it on par with Magit :)

It still has few rough edges, so may not be for everybody.

~~~
jaccarmac
Care to elaborate on some of the rough edges so I can try to avoid them? I've
heard bad things about Chrome and almost locked myself out of my WM by using
pinentry; Not sure what other gotchas there are.

~~~
sedachv
Not the original poster but here are two issues I currently have with EXWM
(have been using it exclusively for about two months now):

1\. If Emacs hangs/pauses, the window manager hangs/pauses. Can't really do
anything in X so have to switch to a virtual console.

2\. GIMP stopped bringing up working file dialogs. I think it is some EXWM
configuration change I made.

You might also have issues with tooltips/popups depending on your EXWM
configuration.

------
agumonkey
fun, archlinux already updated the package.

